# New farrier (Blacksmith)



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I use to trim hooves. But I just don't have the stamina to do it anymore and do a good job. It can really be a back breaking job. 

I was looking for someone other than the barn farrier and found a good one. He was like everything I was taught. He did a remarkable job. 

What was interesting was that he had had chickens! Not right now. However he was talking about people that would say to him "it's only a chicken" and he would challenge them. He told them they are the best pets. He said to me you know you love chickens when their death puts you in tears. My kind of person!!! He sounded like one of us. So I gave him a link to the forum. He also looked thru the pictures on his cell phone to show me a picture of the chickens he used to have.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Alright!!!I hear a good farrier is hard to find.I've been trying to get other chicken people I talk to visit the forum.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too. I mention it to every chicken person I run into. I think good farriers around here are hard to find. This guy charges double what the others do. But it's well worth the extra money. He says he does it to weed out the people who are looking for a bargain and don't care for their horse's hooves like they should. He did a really nice job and nothing I disagreed with. The other lady that uses him has had her horse done by him for 15 years.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My ex-MIL had a hard time getting a good farrier.The ex-neighbor had a horse she ignored.A real nice quarter horse.The owner neglected her and the last time I saw her,her hooves were split and cracked and turning up at the edges.I could tell it hurt her.I heard she was going to ask me if she could keep the horse here and I was going to let her despite the fact I was warned I'd be stuck taking care of it,which I figured but would probably end up owning the horse in the end.She never asked and I hear she gave the horse away.I keep trying to recruit new members.I even thought about making a flyer and posting it at the feed store.I know people like to talk about their chickens and we need more members...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've seen them where they curl up so bad that their first trim is done with a hack saw!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't had my horse since the year 1999, but still remember my farrier, Vern Snyder. He was the only guy who could look at the gait of the horse for 5 seconds and make corrective adjustments with custom shoes. A bit pricey but well worth it for my buddy "Cooler."


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've found that you have the "farriers" that just shoe and trim and have never given a thought to keeping up with improvements in shoeing or education, and the ones that have. I hung out on a forum for 7 years just inhaling the education of these farriers on line. I found one now, so hopefully this will be a long relationship.


----------

